# Should Minnesota host a furry convention, and how should it be done?



## anthroguy101 (Apr 9, 2010)

Minnesota is my home state, even though I've never lived there.  I visit every year (usually summer or Christmas) because most of my family lives there.  I, too, would like to live there someday, but opportunities make that uncertain.  Minnesota has the highest life expectancy in the mainland US, along with the lowest obesity rate and contains among the best education.  It has a special kind of "Minnesota nice" that is almost Canadian.  Indeed, there are many people in Minnesota who happen to like hockey (mostly at the college level).

I know for a fact that there are a pretty sizable number of furries in that state.  There is an active furry community as well as a group that has regular meets.

I personally think Minnesota, especially Minneapolis/St. Paul would be a great place for a convention because it is right in the middle of the country.  It also has a very active artist community that would show interest (ever seen the giant spoon?) and a famous modern art museum.  There is a convention center that is quite nice, and there is lots of stuff to do within the city limits.  There is also a well-structured system of mass transit, including buses as well as light rail and the Northstar Line, so getting where you need to go would be easy.

However, there would need to be lots of money and planning alongside of legal issues.  It is also much more difficult to plan something in the city of Minneapolis than Pittsburgh because the government is more strict when it comes to properties and their use.  

When all is said and done, the questions to consider would be along the lines of where it should be held, how it should be promoted, what the title would be and who should run it.  Any ideas?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I personally think Minnesota, especially Minneapolis/St. Paul would be a great place for a convention because it is right in the middle of the country.  It also has a very active artist community that would show interest (ever seen the giant spoon?) and a famous modern art museum.  There is a convention center that is quite nice, and there is lots of stuff to do within the city limits.  There is also a well-structured system of mass transit, including buses as well as light rail and the Northstar Line, so getting where you need to go would be easy.
> 
> However, there would need to be lots of money and planning alongside of legal issues.  It is also much more difficult to plan something in the city of Minneapolis than Pittsburgh because the government is more strict when it comes to properties and their use.
> 
> When all is said and done, the questions to consider would be along the lines of where it should be held, how it should be promoted, what the title would be and who should run it.  Any ideas?


Have it in Minneapolis or St. Paul, which ever city is bigger and use a hotel with a convention space within 10 miles of a major airport.
It is worth it to do, it takes around 10to20k to start a convention, but with enough people pitching in it can work, takes less than two years to start up a convention.
Have a hierarchical staff with atleast 20-30 people, so the work is done efficiently and effectively, with a hierarchy of work everyone knows what they need to do and when to be done by.
Have the convention non-profit with a super sponser.
Promote the convention only to furries.
Tell the fandom a year before and work it out with the hotel.
As for the names either Furapolis/St. Fur.

Also when the media wants to interview tell them you want to know a day beforehand and fill out a release form with clear wording.
When you walk them around go into the areas you're going to show them and give everyone a ten minute warning with a sign warning them, also show them fursuit panels, don't show them any adult panels.
Also watch this
[YT]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SPAARLt4iMo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SPAARLt4iMo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]
[YT]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KRwmoCzbbWw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KRwmoCzbbWw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]
[YT]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kS2d6efvysQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kS2d6efvysQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]
Also finally have as part of a main event what and how furries talk to the media and just sprinkle it in the opening ceremonies and get every last drop of information to them so they won't screw up.
And most importantly have the charity drive as part of the opening ceremonies and have a huge box at the beginning and asking who wants to put money in it and getting everyone excited about it that way the charity will earn alot of money.

Yes I do know how to run a con, it's just my city isn't a hub city that's why I haven't made a con yet, I plan on when I get my degree moving to a bigger city and making one.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 9, 2010)

No idea. I'd be willing to help out though, and there ARE yearly spring and fall picnics that get 100+ furries, I think.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> No idea. I'd be willing to help out though, and there ARE yearly spring and fall picnics that get 100+ furries, I think.


If there are that many furries, then it should be extremely easy to do then.


----------



## Browder (Apr 9, 2010)

Since this is my childhood home, I wish you luck and pray that you do a good job. That's all.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

The problem is you need atleast 20 staff, the best case scenario would be 40 staff.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> As for the names either Furapolis/*St. Fur*.


I like it.

I really do hope there can be a Minnesota con. As far as I know, nothing bad happens in Minneapolis.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I like it.
> 
> I really do hope there can be a Minnesota con. As far as I know, nothing bad happens in Minneapolis.


So your plan it to do nothing and a con just randomly springs from nowhere, if you want a con so bad start working towards it, you're not stuck in a hick town like me you have a decent furry population and can pull it off.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> So your plan it to do nothing and a con just randomly springs from nowhere, if you want a con so bad start working towards it, *you're not stuck in a hick town like me* you have a decent furry population and can pull it off.


Yes I am.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Yes I am.


Oh.

If I lived in Houston I would've started a furcon, the hardest part is starting.


----------



## Kaien (Apr 10, 2010)

willing to help and lend my services where I can.  Promotions and marketing is my career and I have experience organizing events.  Nothing as grand as something that would attract national exposure but I have put together a lot of successful, local events.

I live in the area as well.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Kaien said:


> willing to help and lend my services where I can.  Promotions and marketing is my career and I have experience organizing events.  Nothing as grand as something that would attract national exposure but I have put together a lot of successful, local events.
> 
> I live in the area as well.


You should start getting a group together to plan and work on it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 10, 2010)

you americans have enough cons already! get one going in dortmund, germany! X3


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> you americans have enough cons already! get one going in dortmund, germany! X3


The problem is they're so far apart from each other.
Wait doesn't Germany have like four cons?


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:
			
		

> As for the names either Furapolis/St. Fur.


 I think it would be best to make something for the community at large, not just Minnesota.  "St. Fur" would probably turn off the majority of us who are not very religious.  Since Minneapolis likes to put "Metro-" before everything (Met Stadium, Metrodome, Metropolitan Council, Metro Transit) perhaps it could be called MetroFurs or MetroCon?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I think it would be best to make something for the community at large, not just Minnesota.  "St. Fur" would probably turn off the majority of us who are not very religious.  Since Minneapolis likes to put "Metro-" before everything (Met Stadium, Metrodome, Metropolitan Council, Metro Transit) perhaps it could be called MetroFurs or MetroCon?


Metrofur then.
Metrocon already exists.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 11, 2010)

My first guest of honor: Philip Pullman


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> My first guest of honor: Philip Pullman


I lol'd


----------



## Kaien (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You should start getting a group together to plan and work on it.


guess it's something I can start working on when my plate isn't so full.  I definitely would like the experience of putting on something on such a large scale.

I can ask who would be interested, despite being relatively new to the community, I am sure I can find some others willing to start brainstorming.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 12, 2010)

Kaien said:


> guess it's something I can start working on when my plate isn't so full.  I definitely would like the experience of putting on something on such a large scale.
> 
> I can ask who would be interested, despite being relatively new to the community, I am sure I can find some others willing to start brainstorming.


If you have 20-50 staff and work distributed into who works on what and when to finish it by, it won't be as hard as people make it out to be.
tl;dr everyone needs to be a team player.


----------



## Kaien (Apr 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> If you have 20-50 staff and work distributed into who works on what and when to finish it by, it won't be as hard as people make it out to be.
> tl;dr everyone needs to be a team player.


I know, but I need to find the people and get them on board and committed.  Sometimes hard to do.  Many of the events I have put together have just been done by me.  Some people have helped me market, but I still took the majority of the work load.

Just thinking off the top of my head for logistics and stuff;

Places like the Mpls Convention Center or St. Paul River Center will be a no-go.  I don't think they would take the pitch, and if they did, you're looking at big $$$ to get a hall there.  Best bet is one of the hotels near MSP/HH Airport in Bloomington.  The Thunderbird hotel hosts Anime Detour so pitching a fur con to them probably wouldn't be that hard of a sell.

As far as sponsors, I would need some expert input on where to start.  Like I said, I'm new to the fandom, but I have a huge network.  I guess I just need to know who to go after.  I will do some quick research on some other cons.  A good friend of mine helps with Furry Fiesta so I can ask him for some advice.

The legal/red-tape stuff is usually handled in junction with the host.  If anything, they will tell you what they want in terms of legal agreements, safety, and what not.

Easily doable, just need to see the interest.  I think the local crowd is large enough to sustain an event (by local I mean immediate surrounding states too).  Guess I just need to find people willing to help.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 12, 2010)

Kaien said:


> As far as sponsors, I would need some expert input on where to start.  Like I said, I'm new to the fandom, but I have a huge network.  I guess I just need to know who to go after.  I will do some quick research on some other cons.  A good friend of mine helps with Furry Fiesta so I can ask him for some advice.


Regular registration just covers the cost that's the difference between the sponser and regular congoers.


----------



## Kaien (Apr 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Regular registration just covers the cost that's the difference between the sponser and regular congoers.


the cost of?  The convention hall?  Costs in general?  Fixed/variable?  One will need some capital upfront to get something like this off the ground.  Generally, the venue wants to be paid first.  Not trying to be an ass, just trying to get some insight.  If you are saying $10-20k to get one off the ground, that will take a little bit to raise without some serious sponsors.

Hmmm...I have some free time this week so I might give a few places I have in mind for the venue a call and see what the rates are.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I lol'd


And I lied.


			
				Kaien said:
			
		

> willing to help and lend my services where I can. Promotions and marketing is my career and I have experience organizing events. Nothing as grand as something that would attract national exposure but I have put together a lot of successful, local events.
> 
> I live in the area as well.


I'm sorry to say this, but despite the fact that this was my idea I still live in Pennsylvania and I expect to do so through college (come on, people, I'm still 17 here).  However, I'd still like to be a part of this process if someone plans on following through.  I can still be involved in decision-making without actually being there, can't I?  I would like to get some credit for thinking of this.  The reason I did was because of how much I liked Minnesota and for the fact that most of my family lives in the state.

METROFUR​
I'd like to point out that any good convention needs artists at the very least, but if this is to be taken seriously then we need make Metrofur the most enjoyable experience possible.  Not only do we want to attract artists, we also need things for people to do.  

In that regard, music is a must.  We need a good DJ that can play popular tracks and mix them so that people will be encouraged to dance.  People should be allowed to wear fursuits, but whether or not there will be enough for a parade will remain uncertain.  

Also, another good question is where?  Is a hotel good or would we like to go long and use the convention center?  How much does one cost over another?  Which is closer to restaurants and other entertainment?

It would also be wise to have beverage vending on site in case people get thirsty.  If it's at a hotel, then I guess they can use the one that the facility provides, however these are not easily accessible, especially if it is not in the lobby.  Thus, people will need to be informed of their location.  It would also be wise for somebody to be able to help furries find places to eat.

Oh, and lodging.  Furries need a place to go when they get there, so giving them information on the best places to lodge is vitally important.  

Other things to consider are the themes (my idea being _Furries of the Night_), any potential guest of honor and whether we should include one, sponsorships and their levels, who we should donate charity money to, 

Are there any legal barriers or hoops we have to go through to do this?  I understand that a non-profit needs a special 501(c) designation or something like that.  Would it be 501(c)(3) or 501(c)(7)?  Also, I am pretty sure that Minnesota is more strict on properties and their use than Pittsburgh.  The Metropolitan Council takes forever to approve ANYTHING.  Does this bureaucracy apply to something like a furry convention as well?

Most important, though, is *how do we promote this idea?*  How do we get people to come, and how many can we expect?

These are all things to consider when planning something like this.


----------



## Kaien (Apr 13, 2010)

^^^hey, I was by no means taking your idea.  Just offering to help and then started brainstorming with another.  You definitely have every right, and will be included in the decision making.

As far as location, the convention centers are going to be a stretch since you are looking at big money to get a hall in there.  Like I mentioned, the Thunderbird hotel, which has a convention hall, hosts Anime Detour, so they are used to the crowd.  It is also located less than a mile from MSP International Airport, right next to the Mall of America, Southdale mall is not far, good part of town, IHOP down the road, overall a great place to host a convention.

If you want music, no problems.  I know a lot of DJs and bands that would be willing to entertain.  

The rest, we can hash out as everything moves forward.  Promotions, like I said, that's my career.  I can get the word out rather effectively.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 14, 2010)

Kaien said:


> ^^^hey, I was by no means taking your idea.  Just offering to help and then started brainstorming with another.  You definitely have every right, and will be included in the decision making.


 Okay, cool.



			
				Kaien said:
			
		

> As far as location, the convention centers are going to be a stretch since you are looking at big money to get a hall in there.  Like I mentioned, the Thunderbird hotel, which has a convention hall, hosts Anime Detour, so they are used to the crowd.  It is also located less than a mile from MSP International Airport, right next to the Mall of America, Southdale mall is not far, good part of town, IHOP down the road, overall a great place to host a convention.
> 
> If you want music, no problems.  I know a lot of DJs and bands that would be willing to entertain.
> 
> The rest, we can hash out as everything moves forward.  Promotions, like I said, that's my career.  I can get the word out rather effectively.


Wow, that's awesome!  Now all that remains is what time of year are we going to be able to do it?  We all know how harsh those Minnesota winters can be, and I don't think many furries would be willing to come in that kind of weather.  Is it possible to do it during the summer?


----------



## Kaien (Apr 14, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Okay, cool.
> 
> Wow, that's awesome!  Now all that remains is what time of year are we going to be able to do it?  We all know how harsh those Minnesota winters can be, and I don't think many furries would be willing to come in that kind of weather.  Is it possible to do it during the summer?


The best bet is to look at when all the other cons are.  Never good to have two cons on the same weekend or back-to-back.  I know this from my car show career as it sucked driving all over the country every weekend to hit the various shows.

Is there a calender somewhere with all the cons listed?


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 14, 2010)

Kaien said:


> The best bet is to look at when all the other cons are.  Never good to have two cons on the same weekend or back-to-back.  I know this from my car show career as it sucked driving all over the country every weekend to hit the various shows.
> 
> Is there a calender somewhere with all the cons listed?


Scroll down, they're at the bottom:
http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/WikiFur_Furry_Central

I think it's important to focus on major conflicts from cons happening in the US, since there's always something going on throughout the year.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 14, 2010)

Good to see you guys bouncing ideas off each other.


----------



## Kaien (Apr 14, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Scroll down, they're at the bottom:
> http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/WikiFur_Furry_Central
> 
> I think it's important to focus on major conflicts from cons happening in the US, since there's always something going on throughout the year.


cool, I will go through that, thanks.  

Perhaps we should swap emails.  I don't want to create a lot of clutter here.  This should be for gaining interest.



CannonFodder said:


> Good to see you guys bouncing ideas off each other.


heh, don't be too surprised if I prod you for information and input.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 14, 2010)

Kaien said:


> heh, don't be too surprised if I prod you for information and input.


Don't mind at all.


----------



## Istanbul (Apr 14, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Are there any legal barriers or hoops we have to go through to do this?  I understand that a non-profit needs a special 501(c) designation or something like that.  Would it be 501(c)(3) or 501(c)(7)?



Ahh, I remember dealing with this question. Go 501c7, which is a social organization. 501c3 is an educational organization, and you're looking at severe restrictions on what you can and can't do, being under a constant microscope, and otherwise running a real risk of having your application denied...and the difference, tax-wise, is real but not a life-destroyer.



anthroguy101 said:


> Wow, that's awesome!  Now all that remains is what time of year are we going to be able to do it?  We all know how harsh those Minnesota winters can be, and I don't think many furries would be willing to come in that kind of weather.  Is it possible to do it during the summer?



Be conscious of the timing of other conventions, as well as what people can expect monetarily. Conventions in December are going to have a hard time growing due to people traveling to be with their family, and putting a convention in May or October is difficult due to the comparatively high density of conventions in those months (currently 5 cons apiece). I strongly recommend avoiding putting your convention on the same weekend as another established con. Finally, you're wise to consider the weather; it would probably be best to take mid-November through mid-March and chuck those out the window, so that the climate doesn't kill the event.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 18, 2010)

I am currently discussing the possibilities with Kaien.  Any more ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Apr 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> If there are that many furries, then it should be extremely easy to do then.


 
Dosn't a furmeet become a con when you get more then 100 people?


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 19, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> Dosn't a furmeet become a con when you get more then 100 people?


I don't think it's a con unless it's indoors.  A lot of furmeets take place outside, and as far as I know there aren't any cons that do so (with the exception of fursuit parades).


----------



## tmhk (May 1, 2010)

I stumbled upon this topic this morning and I was curious to see what the cost of the Minneapolis Convention Center is for renting halls and rooms. 
Here's a link to the MCC's rates.  I gather that the Thunderbird or the area around the MOA (mall of america) is the preferred area to go with its proximity to the MSP airport, the mall and other hotels/restaurants in the immediate area along with the lightrail that runs right out of the airport.  http://www.minneapolisconventioncenter.com/content/PDF/Rate%20Sheets/RS3-2010.pdf


----------



## kellicjtiger (May 5, 2010)

*sighs*  OK Iâ€™ve been seeing too many of these threads popping up over the last 6 months.  Iâ€™ve ignored it because I figured it was simply armchair con running.  Until now.  However I would like to make a few observations as someone who has been helping run cons for 7 years.  Iâ€™ve worked 5 different cons in departments that range from Ops to consuite to Hotel to some stints in volunteers, and registration.  I also help organize the MNFurs spring and fall picnics BTW.  And to get this out of the way we just this past fall hit 100 people at the picnic.  Generally speaking we are running anywhere from 70-90 or so people.  Not 100 on average.
  I am NOT going to sit here and claim to be some authoritative source on con running.  Far from it.  Iâ€™m still learning and want to get into more departments and learn more so I can be a Swiss army staffer and go where Iâ€™m needed.  However I can give some pretty good insight into the development of conventions.  As someone who just finished up an Anime convention of 4,500 people two weekends ago in Minneapolis Iâ€™d like to think my opinions arenâ€™t totally clueless.

  Saying you want a convention is like saying you want a space station.  It easy to say letâ€™s make it happen, hard, damn hard to implement in a manner that is successful long term.  Most people do not realize how much work needs to happen behind the scenes.  And Iâ€™m not talking simply finding volunteers (a.k.a staff)  That in and of itself is difficult.  No you have everything from needing to register your convention as a nonprofit (While not necessary it allows you access to some things that make a con runners job simpler.) which costs money.  Setting up your bylaws which, if you are smart, requires a lawyer (More money) selecting board members which can be a massive PITA from a political standpoint.  Then you have volunteers (I donâ€™t like using the word staff because it denotes privileged people when in reality the chain down to the badger are all volunteers.)  Most people who put time and effort into actually volunteering at the con donâ€™t realize how much prep work goes into such a thing.  Planning for the next con doesnâ€™t start at the end of the previous convention.  In cases such as hotel contracts we can be talking 3+ years in advance.  Setting up and prepping for a con is almost a year round task that usually starts a few months after the previous convention.  People who are willing to put in that kind of commitment are few and far between and is a core reason why many conventions flounder after only a few years.  Someone was mentioning 30-50 people needed to start up a con.  There very much is a huge asterisk next to that statement.  For a first year convention yes.  You can probably get away with 30-40.  But depending on how your convention grows you need to scale your volunteer pool with the convention.  And it also depends on what you are doing at the convention as well.  If you arenâ€™t going to have a dealers room (Yes itâ€™s a shocking idea I know.)  you have just knocked down the number of volunteers you need.  Art show?  Axed?  Less volunteers   etc.
  Then you have the 800 lbs gorilla: the hotel.  I can tell you right now a successful hotel search isnâ€™t something that can be done by your average person.  It takes a certain skill set.  And negotiating room blocks and function space isnâ€™t something that can be learned overnight. (I know several people who can most likely attest to this.)

  Could we run a furry con in Minneapolis (you donâ€™t want it in St Paul, please trust me on this.) Yes.  Furry cons are like Anime cons.  You build one and you will probably get 500 people the first year without even promoting it.  The problem, and why I donâ€™t even want to think about a furry con here, is that setting one up for year one isnâ€™t that hard.  Setting it up so it is stable, can grow, and has solid processes in place so it doesnâ€™t become dysfunctional long term is an entirely different matter.  Such things take a TON, an absolute TON of work.  
  I will be blunt.  What can be done in Minneapolis can be done at Midwest Furfest in Chicago.  
  -The distance is negligible.  They have an established convention in one hell of a spiffy new hotel. (And no Iâ€™m not talking the Westin for those who havenâ€™t been paying attention.)
  -With the loss of NWA Minneapolis still is a major hub, however Chicago with Oâ€™Hare and their train hubs make it a much better location then Minneapolis.
  -Centralized is relative.  Not to dump on furs in North\South Dakota, Wyoming, Nebraska, etc.  But Chicago is must more centralized.  See http://ifpl.cattech.org/ as a reference.
  -Furry cons are social cons by and large.  One furry con in many respects is no different from another, other than being in a different location.  If we want something social then grow our existing picnics.  Have it at a pavilion where we can hold more people.  Instead of once per year with a con we can do a couple picnics per year.  .  We are already having a drawing area for artists in the shelters.  We already have fursuit games.  We have food.  We have badges.  Iâ€™m failing to see why a convention is needed other than to say OMG we have a local fur con, which IMHO isnâ€™t a valid reason for having one. 
  Just my opinion.  Take it for what itâ€™s worth.


----------



## kellicjtiger (May 5, 2010)

tmhk said:


> I stumbled upon this topic this morning and I was curious to see what the cost of the Minneapolis Convention Center is for renting halls and rooms.
> Here's a link to the MCC's rates.  I gather that the Thunderbird or the area around the MOA (mall of america) is the preferred area to go with its proximity to the MSP airport, the mall and other hotels/restaurants in the immediate area along with the lightrail that runs right out of the airport.  http://www.minneapolisconventioncenter.com/content/PDF/Rate%20Sheets/RS3-2010.pdf




NO NO NO NO NO.  There are other considerations beyond the rental of the space.  The con center will nickel and dime you to death.  Think table cloth fees, etc.  Water refills (that are free at a hotel.) aren't there.  Food at the center will cost you an arm, leg, and torso.  Parking will NOT be cheap.  Plus the sheet you listed?  Note the 24 hour hold on the room increase the rate by 25%.  You guys are looking at this as black and white.  It isn't.  Not by a long shot.
And don't even talk about the clusterbird.  Please.  I have first hand experiences with that place which I'm not going to talk about.  Just no.


----------



## Artist_Of_Sorts (Jun 5, 2010)

As both a furry artist, and a resident of Woodbury MN who has yet to attend a convention in my life, (I know, very tragic ) I'd would jump at the chance to attend if this ever did work out. 

I happen to know a lot of people who are in the same boat as me, so I would expect a decent turnout number-wise.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 5, 2010)

It would at least make this shithole a little more interesting.


----------

